# Digial Labs K101 Digial Picture Frame



## dheider (Jan 20, 2010)

I have one of these and everyone I know that has a digial picture frame their pictures just scroll all day long. Once mine has gone thru the disk completely, it stops and won't keep showing my pics. Any ideas?


----------

